# Hive Roaster



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

I would love to try out a bit of coffee roaster for fun rather than anything too serious or scientific, if I get some half decent beans out of it I would be very pleased. The Hive Roaster is a simple looking device with minimal mess which really appeals to me. Has anyone ever used one or have any views on them at all please. If it is no better than a wok or skillet then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Might be worth a punt, for £72. But when you start talking about consistency, ability to reproduce it, etc, that's when it might be more challenging I think.


----------



## alanmason (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes I use one, I love it. I have the datadome version connected to Artisan (free) on my PC so I can see the temperature profile and copy old profiles. The ideal batch size is 150g so roasting for family and friends is my limit. There is a learning curve as there is for most things but its not too steep and you will be producing delicious coffee in no time. Although it looks similar to a skillet it is much more advanced and is actually designed to roast coffee with very little smoke, it does produce some at the end of the roast but not as much as a skillet, I use mine in my cellar on a camping stove and actually love the smell it makes. This is a great hobby roaster, capable of producing delicious coffee, it is a manual operation so be prepared for ~12 minutes of constant agitation. Youi can see some videos of the roaster in operation at Matthew's (designer'owner/manufacturer) IG page *hiveroaster*


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you for this really useful information, its a great help. I was thinking about one without all of the profile hardware but I suppose its like anything, once you get started your appetite for more knowledge usually increases. It seems to me that for manual roasting then this seems to be the best option, many thanks.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Hardware/Software??? you see why I like things simple!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Got to admit i've never seen or heard of one...the *Title* suckered me in; my initial reaction (before viewing) was "oh no, those poor bee's" 😲


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

mmmm thanks for the video @condy01 :classic_smile:


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rincewind said:


> mmmm thanks for the video @condy01 :classic_smile:


 You're welcome. I just so happened to be watching it and when I jumped on here this was the first topic I saw. Coincidence, much?? haha 🙂


----------

